# New DWA



## immunetek (Mar 13, 2008)

Well its over 2 years since I last visited this site and I have spent that time learning, travelling and listening to people with far more knowledge than me. I have learnt alot and definately not done this lightly and I now have my DWA licence and have the most stunning animal arriving tomorrow. Bitis Gabonica Gabonica. Cant wait to settle her in to her new home!


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

Pics are a must though dude : victory:


----------



## V3NOM (Nov 16, 2010)

Congrats and good luck! :no1:


----------



## V3NOM (Nov 16, 2010)

Zimey said:


> Pics are a must though dude : victory:


surely thats law?!:gasp: WE NEED PICTURES!:2thumb:


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*congrat's*

remember most important rule though? no clap the beautifull snake daniel san. lol congrats mate hope u enjoy


----------



## Sparko (Jun 30, 2010)

immunetek said:


> Well its over 2 years since I last visited this site and I have spent that time learning, travelling and listening to people with far more knowledge than me. I have learnt alot and definately not done this lightly and I now have my DWA licence and have the most stunning animal arriving tomorrow. Bitis Gabonica Gabonica. Cant wait to settle her in to her new home!


I LOVE Gaboon Vipers! Great on you, enjoy :2thumb:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Congrats! Look forward to some photos


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Is that Western or eastern? I'd love one of these. Nice one. Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

nice one mate, pics soon please :2thumb:


----------



## immunetek (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the good wishes, She is an East African, Gabonica Gabonica as opposed to Gabonica Rhinoceros.

Unfortunately I have to wait until tomorrow now due to unforseen circumstances but one consolation is I get to pick up a baby Lancehead at the same time!!

Pics will follow asap.

Cheers


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

immunetek said:


> Thanks for the good wishes, She is an East African, Gabonica Gabonica as opposed to Gabonica Rhinoceros.
> 
> Unfortunately I have to wait until tomorrow now due to unforseen circumstances but one consolation is I get to pick up a baby Lancehead at the same time!!
> 
> ...


A great pair to start your collection with! Looking forward to seeing pics : victory:


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

Were are you getting the eastern from as im after another now. What lance head is it also


----------



## immunetek (Mar 13, 2008)

I got the Eastern from Leeroys Lizard Lounge in Warrington, Leeroy has been a massiv ehelp to me and would recommend him and his shop to anyone, he really cares and has worked with me to make sure I was ready for DWA before entertaining the idea of bringing in a snake for me. I didnt get the Bothrops in the end as I want to get used to one before adding anything else but the species was Bothrops Neuwiedi.


----------



## immunetek (Mar 13, 2008)

New Gabby, hope this picture thing works!!


----------



## immunetek (Mar 13, 2008)

Another one!


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

ok hanks i have a few gabbys . . the bothrops you were getting are nice snakes only small and easy to keep once you get them eating on your own i had a couple i had to assist feed and chances are it would have come from roy and h had some cracking snakes


----------



## immunetek (Mar 13, 2008)

nice one, as it turns out and you can probably see from my pics I went for a western gabby, this one was the nicest specimen


----------

